
A look back at the trending drugs of yesteryear - tintinnabula
https://theoutline.com/post/185/what-happened-to-all-of-the-drugs-the-media-panicked-about
======
taxicabjesus
This is more like "A look back at the drug hysterias of yesteryear".

"An Economic History of the United States, 1961-Present" [1], by yours truly,
provides a superficial president-by-president review of the most popular drugs
of yesteryear, with more superficial commentary about the political climate
that set the stage for the various substances.

[1]
[https://dontsuemebro.com/story/2016/11/10/191217/82](https://dontsuemebro.com/story/2016/11/10/191217/82)

